# I would like to share all the little things with you



## bartbuild

Any help translating into Romanian would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## farscape

I need a bit more context here: "all the little things" ... that matter, or that make all the difference, or that make a happy memory...?

Later,


----------



## bartbuild

The little things that matter/show that someone cares etc


----------



## farscape

A similar expression does not exist in Romanian - but I could be wrong 
Having said that I’ll give you the closest expression I can come up with without writing a novel to explain it.

Assuming you want to share with the other person something (feelings) which belong to you: 

Aş vrea să-ţi împărtăşesc toate nimicurile

or

Aş vrea să-ţi împărtăşesc toate lucrurile mărunte

Now this is pretty much the same as ”I’d like to share with you all the little things”, however the meaning in Romanian is very dry as in ”I’d like to share with you my pictures” therefore I have to add something to show that these little things have a special meaning.

Aş vrea să-ţi împărtăşesc toate nimicurile vieţii mele (All the little things that make my life)

If the meaning is to share an experience, emotion, etc. something which is supposed to happen (I want to share my life with you), then I’d use this:

Aş vrea să împart cu tine toate importantele nimicuri ale vieţii

which means ”I’d like to share with you all the little things that matter in life”

In order to highlight the fact that the little things are of essence here, I have reversed the order for:

nimicurile importante 

to which some may take exception. In any case, I like it 

Best,

P.S. I just realized that there could be another possibility, for you to want to share the other person's little things. Let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## bartbuild

I think you have covered it with the little things that matter in life piece.

Thank you for your help and your explanations, 

My Gratitude to you


----------

